# Verkaufe ACER Predator Helios 300



## Prawn (23. Juni 2019)

Hi,

ich verkaufe hier meinen ACER Predator Helios 300.
Er funktioniert einwandfrei und hat keinerlei Gebrauchsspuren. Er wurde pfleglich in einem Nichtraucherhaushalt behandelt.
Die OVP, das original Ladegerät + Kabel sowie die Rechnung liegen der Lieferung bei.
Das Gerät ist ca. 4 Monate alt. Wurde kaum benutzt bzw. gar nicht übertaktet.

Intel Core i5-8300H 2,3 GHz
GeForce GTX 1050 ti
8 GB DDR4-RAM
128 GB SSD
1 TB HDD
17.3 Zoll FHD Display (matt)
2 x USB 2.0
1 x USB 3.1
1 x reversible USB 3.1

Der Preis ist Verhandlungssache.
Ich hätte da so an 700 € gedacht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Juni 2019)

Prawn schrieb:


> Der Preis ist Verhandlungssache.



Ich biete 50 Kronkorken, ist das okay?


----------



## Prawn (7. Juli 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich biete 50 Kronkorken, ist das okay?



Hahaaaa... Wie lustiiiig...XD Ich lach mich schlapp....


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Juli 2019)

Prawn schrieb:


> Hahaaaa... Wie lustiiiig...XD Ich lach mich schlapp....



Tja, über den Humor lässt sich sicherlich streiten...aber ich denke, es ist hilfreich, wenn Du zumindest Deine ungefähre Preisvorstellung angibst, selbst wenn Du bereit bist, zu verhandeln.


----------



## Prawn (7. Juli 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Tja, über den Humor lässt sich sicherlich streiten...aber ich denke, es ist hilfreich, wenn Du zumindest Deine ungefähre Preisvorstellung angibst, selbst wenn Du bereit bist, zu verhandeln.



Ja danke. Habe ich gemacht....


----------

